# 2 Black Cats Urgently Need Rehoming - FREE Hertfordshire (WD23)



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello 

I have 2 black cats - 1 girl and 1 boy ( brother and sister ) - that need urgent rehoming to a child free household. The cats are not settling with our new child and existing 4 year old and it's not fair on the cats. 

They are about 6 years old ( not sure of their exact age ) fully insured, have no ongoing illness and just want a quiet household with access to the garden. The boy cat just likes to roam and the girl cat just wants to sit on your lap - they are no trouble at all. 

They come with beds/food and other paraphernalia. 

Please note that the picture is not of my cats ( i don't have one to hand ) but does look exactly like them. They are plain black with no distinguishing markings.

Any questions, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are you looking for a direct rehome or a rescue space.


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, direct rehoming would be preferable. Taking them back to the RSPCA or equivalent would be a last resort as I would feel better knowing they are going to a home that can give them the love and attention that i cannot. Thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

spyro1 said:


> Hi, direct rehoming would be preferable. *Taking them back to the RSPCA* or equivalent would be a last resort as I would feel better knowing they are going to a home that can give them the love and attention that i cannot. Thanks


Were they originally from the RSPCA? If so it is probably in the rehoming contract that you inform them that you can no longer keep the cats. Apologies if that's not the case

You would be better off rehoming via a rescue & with rescue backup so a homecheck can be done, lots of unpleasant people (eg dog fighters looking for bait animals) are interested in animals being given away for free or cheaply


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, yes they were originally from the RSPCA but that was some years ago. Don't think they need to be contacted but thank you.

I guess i wanted to find a home for them rather than a rescue so they aren't put down or left to languish in one the pens for an indeterminate amount of time but I'll bear that in mind about the more unscrupulous people.....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not sure if another rescue can advertise or help you being from Rspca, of course nobody wants your cats put down or placed in small pens.

I will ask if I am allowed to advertise your cats on my rescue page and get back to you.


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks - perhaps I'm missing something but i'm not sure why the fact they came from the RSPCA several years ago matters with regards to them being rehomed to another family home or rehoming centre......


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

spyro1 said:


> Thanks - perhaps I'm missing something but i'm not sure why the fact they came from the RSPCA several years ago matters with regards to them being rehomed to another family home or rehoming centre......


because most rescue cenrtres stipulate that if you have problems with one of their animals you need to contact them. its quite natural, ethical rescues, like ethical breeders, are interested in the welfare of their animals for life.

i live near you, im guessing they came from southridge?
it would make sense to contact them.

what is the nature of the problem between your cats and kids?
unless they are extremely nervous cats or semi feral or suchlike, cats tend to be a bit more resilient and independent compared to dogs, so these problems may be easier to sort out?

we may be able to give you some tips?


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes it was from southridge. They haven't contacted us once since we took the cat several years ago so i doubt they are that bothered to be honest but i get your point.

The problem is the 4 year old chases the cats, and the baby is now crawling, the litter tray is indoors and the new house we have moved into doesn't have a place to put a cat flap. I'm not much of a cat person and my wife is busy with the kids, so the cats don't have much of a life and we can't give them the attention they want. They would be much better off in another household where they can get the attention they need.

There's nothing wrong with them, its just our circumstances as a family have changed and it's not fair on the cats who would be better off in another household !


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Can the litter tray just not be somewhere where they don't get disturbed by the kids .

my 3 year old, generally speaking, doesn't annoy the many animals we have as we put her thru a training programme with them from the off which included explaining appropriate and inappropriate actions, giving her a cue word if she ever petted them too hard , and getting her involved with the feeding . the upshot is she is pretty respectful now but she is still a child and like any normal kid she will take her frustrations out on the animals every now and then at which point we directly stop her then explaining calmly yet assertivey why tthat was wrong . we then find an immediate outlet for our daughters energy and ensure our cat or dog can to off by itself if needs be 

I'm sure their would be no issue with contacting southridge


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

spyro1 said:


> Thanks - perhaps I'm missing something but i'm not sure why the fact they came from the RSPCA several years ago matters with regards to them being rehomed to another family home or rehoming centre......


Well, I fostered for a small local charity with a non-destruct policy and when a cat was rehomed, the new owner signed an agreement that if for any reason they were unable to keep the cat they should notify the charity in the first instance (via the person who had fostered it). Saying that, I personally would not do so in the case of the RSPCA as they put to sleep half of the animals which come into their 'care'. Is it imperative that your cats go to the same home and stay together?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Any update on these two cats?


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, no update to speak of. No takers yet !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, im happy to help you do a direct rehome.

need info on vaccinations/microchips/neutering (very important), any health issues etc what homes would suit and finally photo's.


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi, they are both microchipped and have been neutered. They have no on going health issues ( and are fully insured ). We do need to get their various boosters done. In terms of a home that would suit, they are pretty easy, but somewhere without young children that would chase them would be good ! Outside access is essential so they can have a run around. I can get photo's. Thanks !


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, will place them on Grace Haven Website and see what help we can give you, I can use the photo on your first post if needed.


----------



## spyro1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Much obliged....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your welcome, be patient with me for today as I have a rescue cat in labour but I will do all I can to help you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, sent details to Spid, will be on rescue website soon on Grace Haven.

As you don't have 25 posts for me to private message you I will update on this thread of any interest.


----------

